# racked



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

fresh water for rinsin down chit....and no draggin the dune!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

who makes that rack?


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I like that set up. I've been looking at doing the on board water on mine. I was looking at using an old 16 gal. water cooler and a small pump for it. I was going to have the "tank" in the back of the truck and a small hose set up like yours. Nice.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

That is great where did you get that rig?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.rodrack.com/home.php started out as a surfmate jr removed the tubes 
the water packs are made by rotopax ....pump n all picked up at northern tools


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I need just the tanks pump etc. already got nice rack thanks for your help beats a garden sprayer full of water!!!!!!


----------

